# Treasure doesn't look very pregnant



## yankee_minis (Aug 18, 2005)

Her last breeding date (pasture) was September 1.

Her previous owner says she doesn't show her pregnancy, but this is ridiculous!







She's had milk for months but her bag is puny.

On the video camera from above she looks like she's carrying a load in there... Web Cam

She's 31" tall. She's not overweight...she doesn't have a crease nor a crest...

She is a Lazy N Red Boy granddaughter and she is bred to a son of Alvadars Double Destiny. I am anxious to see this baby!! There better be one in there or I will break down and cry.





If she's having a false pregnancy, she isn't doing a very convincing job!





p.s. I looked for the smilie that was wearing a straight jacket, but I couldn't find it. Sarah says that's the one I need to use!


----------



## Rachel (Aug 18, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel! I am going through the same thing with my mare and waiting for my first baby ever to finally arrive. Mine was also pasture bred and her previous owner guessed she'd be due in July. Well, we still have no baby. She looks pregnant, not as pregnant as some I've seen on here, but she is a taller mare at 36". She has had a small bag with easily expressed milk all summer it seems like. She's loose and reddish in the vulva. I'm really hoping for this baby to come soon now before it gets cold up here! I have thought the same thing as you MANY times - there'd better be a baby in there for I'll have a breakdown!!! Hang in there.


----------



## capall beag (Aug 18, 2005)

I feel your pain!!





I know you don't want to hear this BUT she doesn't look like a mare about to give birth to me!!!!!!!! BUT if she hides her pregnancy maybe she is doing a really good job of it!

To me she just looks like a well rounded girl!!





I have now concluded my mare is not pregnant, that way I can sleep BUT I still check her bag every day!

Oh these mares!!!!!! They are probably giggling behind our backs!!!





I really hope I am wrong!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 18, 2005)

She's definitely far enough long, that if she's pregnant you could do the "body drape" over her as she's eating her supper...... Her baby would sure let you know if it's in there!

MA


----------



## yankee_minis (Aug 18, 2005)

This is her in June






This is her tonight






This is her from above.








> She's definitely far enough long, that if she's pregnant you could do the "body drape" over her as she's eating her supper...... Her baby would sure let you know if it's in there!


She hates it when we try and moves around too much.


----------



## virginia (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got one just like her at 370 days. I agve up last week and put her in a dry paddock on a diet. She has to lose the weight from all the extra food she got cause I thought she was PREGNANT. They sure can take advantage of their owners. LOL

Ginny StP


----------



## Rachel (Aug 18, 2005)

Her belly shape looks a lot like my mare's, sunken in at the flanks. It will be interesting to hear what others have to say on her...


----------



## hairicane (Aug 19, 2005)

I feel ya!!! I have several mares in the birthing pen and I am not positive that several of them are even pregnant but they were vet checked in foal last dec. so its getting to be time Of course 2 mares that were vet checked open last oct. now have babies at their sides, LOL!!! So we have the vet coming out next week and I will let u know then. Dont know if it will help u but I have had several foal this year that were not a bit bigger than your mare is now and several didnt have much in the way of signs except a moderate bag that they had for months before foaling. U just never know.


----------



## mizbeth (Aug 19, 2005)

Big difference in just two months! But she looks bred to me, maybe they have the date wrong? Really wrong?

I hope soon...............


----------



## Mona (Aug 19, 2005)

I would say that going by the pics and dates given ONLY, that that mare is not in foal...at least nbpt to the dates provided. She really does not look like my heavy in foal mares. I know all mares are different, but she's really pushing it!



I wouls save yourself some aggrivation and have her preg checked. Her belly could easily have gotten bigger now, from eating more due to your thinking she is heavy in foal, and maybe more pasture time also, now that simmer is here???


----------



## Miniv (Aug 19, 2005)

I can see why you are going wacko.....



From the rear view, she looks preggers, but from the top view she doesn't!

I agree with Mona. You might want to get her preg checked. If she is NOT, she sure doesn't need the extra groceries!

MA


----------



## Meavey (Aug 19, 2005)

Hoping for you that a baby will pop out soon!

Very pretty example of a silver-bay-dun by the way!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 19, 2005)

You know Tracy, she looks as if you need to pack her up UPS and send her to me- I promise I will tell her off severely for you!!! If she is pregnant (and I will not give you false hope) they have the dates wrong. In the June pics she looks very thin- it is possible she has a very small foal that she is making up the weight on- so she is cooking it a bit longer, but I do wonder. In the today picture she looks in foal but not ready to go, but pictures can be misleading. For your own sake find a Vet with a VERY small hand- pay my air flight and I'll do it for you!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 19, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]From the way her hiney looks in the june pic to now it just looks to me like she has gained wt. Her underline doesnt look at all pregnant to me but I could be wrong. She just looks like a fat mare on the second pics. As Rabbit said in the June pic her hip points are showing and her butt cheeks are not near as full as the second pic. I think you are feeding her really well! Now she could fool all of us and have a teeny tiny foal like Holly did. Hollys tummy looked more prego shaped than this mare.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## minisch (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd bet money she's not pregnant. Have you ever felt baby kicking? Hope you got a contract........


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 19, 2005)

We just had a mare delivered here to be bred. She had been one of my mares that was sold to a friend. OMG! She is massive! She is a TANK! I have NEVER seen a mini so fat! I hope she can get pregnant, let alone foal. I talked to her owner, she MUST help this mare lose some weight! She looks 14 months pregnant! BUt huge all over.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 19, 2005)

well you know your mare best but I agree in these pics she doenst look anywhere near 350+ days in foal.

If she wont let you feel for movement at this stage of the game you should be able to easily see movement and know for sure that is what it is (not like earlier when you cant tell if it is them twitching at a fly or a baby or ?



)

So if it were me i would be camping out in her stall for a couple of hours and watching for that baby move


----------



## Dona (Aug 19, 2005)

I, too, feel she doesn't look NEAR as pregnant as those breedings dates suggest she should be.





I don't understand why so many put themselves thru such aggravation



wondering if their mares are "really" pregnant, when you can have them checked by a vet (of course I know they DO sometimes get it wrong....but it's better than nothing!)





You should have been able to easily feel & see movement by now, (if you are persistent & watch closely & wrap your arms around the mare regularly). Of course, the mares don't usually like this....that is why you should start doing this from the beginning & get them used to it. If she won't stand still for it....TIE HER!

Make her stand still! You need to get her used to standing for things like this. What would you do if you needed to milk her out after the foal is born? The more you mess with them before foaling.....the better it is, for everyone!


----------



## yankee_minis (Aug 19, 2005)

We've had her about 10 weeks and bought her "bred". She was underweight when we got her, but I've bought horses in worse shape. She's good for most everything, but squirms when we give her the hug.

She's getting way too much mare and foal if she's not pregnant.

I've contacted the previous owner and the farm from which I picked her up. I've asked them before and they say they're pretty darn sure she's pregnant.


----------



## Dona (Aug 19, 2005)

OK....what makes them "pretty darn sure" she is pregnant? Did they have her vet checked or anything?


----------



## capall beag (Aug 19, 2005)

Tracy, this doesn't help any BUT my mare looks like her from above and I have concluded she is NOT pregnant, although my vet said in JUNE I should have a baby soon!!!!!!!!!

I think my mare is just enjoying the benefits of me thinking she was pregnant!! and has added a few pounds!! Of course, I am glad my mare is not pregnant!

I don't think she looks bred just a little portly BUT what do I know!!

You did say the seller said she hid it well!!

My original vet quoted me $120.00 to do an ultrasound BUT I just heard from a friend that her vet does it for $25.00??? I would have had the vet here months ago for $25.00 BUT it is not worth $120.00 to me.

What would your vet charge to ultrasound, it would save you alot of sleep!!!!!!

Maybe her dates are wrong??


----------



## capall beag (Aug 19, 2005)

I just checked your webcam, maybe she is bred


----------



## Sunraye Miniatures (Aug 19, 2005)

From the June hind pic she looks SKINNY. The current pics she looks FAT. I am 80% sure she doesn't look pregnant. Have they ultrasounded her?


----------



## yankee_minis (Aug 19, 2005)

> I don't understand why so many put themselves thru such aggravation  wondering if their mares are "really" pregnant, when you can have them checked by a vet.





> OK....what makes them "pretty darn sure" she is pregnant? Did they have her vet checked or anything?


Okay, Dona, maybe it's the marestare and lack of sleep that's making me over-sensitive. Or maybe it's the fact that I may be facing a HUGE disappointment with the loss of this pregnancy. Maybe I just need chocolate and a nap. But your comments seem overly critical and I just had to mention that it feels hurtful. 
Treasure hasn't gone into heat in almost a year. She was pasture bred May 19-Sept 1.

I called the previous owner tonight and asked if she was sure of her dates. She was not 100% sure of the last date. Her life at that time was in complete upheaval.

I spent some time trying to feel the baby tonight and I wasn't able to.





I've made an appointment with the vet to have her palpated next week. I don't have high hopes at this point.


----------



## minijoyj (Aug 19, 2005)

Yankee,

You have a PM


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 19, 2005)

For the record...

not everyone can have there horses checked by a vet my vet is over 6-3 and way to big to US or palpate he (nor I ) feel comfortable using a wand as it is very hard to "feel" according to him and other vets I have spoken with any tightning that can happen and be a warning to back off or go slower ect.

It just simply isnt an option for everyone and not all US are strong enough to do a correct external


----------

